# Mud Kitchen



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeh, that's what _I _said when SWMBOJr asked me to make one for the kidlets.
Let Duckduckgo be your friend...
https://duckduckgo.com/?q=mud+kitchen+for+kids&t=ffsb&ia=web

I had a doz. or so 6' WR Cedar fence-boards sitting in a stack for at least the last five years; perfect!
No plan, no pictures. Just the finished product undergoing field testing.
Top is 28" high x 48' long x x 24" deep. Vertical splash is another 24" higher.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Now if they can't cook something up there they aren't really trying. Other than maybe height, what's the difference from the adult version? Looks great, now I need to add that to the wife's list. Really gotta start looking at these emails when she's busy elsewhere.........


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice...can't get any better than kids to do the field testing...if there's any improvement to be made, they will find it. But I certainly can't see any...


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

omg LOVE IT!!! If Shawn were little enough....


----------



## mimac (Dec 13, 2009)

Dan I'll bet that ends up as a potting bench when the kids out grow it.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Great to see kids handling dirt instead of smart phones. In the world of child development, your project gets an A+ for developing fine motor skills, their imaginations, ability to visualize and foundation concepts with which to think. Really cool!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> omg LOVE IT!!! If Shawn were little enough....


Eh, no prob. Make one for your old man instead. >


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*It's a Dirty Business*



mimac said:


> Dan I'll bet that ends up as a potting bench when the kids out grow it.


Heh...that was kind of my reaction when I saw the mess all over it, that the kids made. Then reality hit me...it's a MUD kitchen, just hose it off! :grin:


ps I am so happy to see the end of those fence boards. Every day I had to look at the pile. It was under an overhang and stickered but still...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Home Hardware* makes a Linseed Oil/Tung based exterior stain/finish; quite nice to work with. Two coats, and we'll see how that stands up.
https://www.homehardware.ca/en/911ml-semi-transparent-cedar-alkyd-wood-stain/p/1866867#ccode=7469

* A Canadian Company that has their own paint plant, 'Beauty Tone', back East.


----------



## OBG65 (May 5, 2018)

Well done Dan. I like WRC as well and I see the kids are going to have a blast with it.


----------



## Mendy (Jun 19, 2019)

Looks good!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Like the riser for the little guy. Good job.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Step Right Up*



MT Stringer said:


> Like the riser for the little guy. Good job.


I call it the Equalizer. 
They're two years apart but the little guy doesn't take any guff from his older brother. They actually get along great.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks great, Dan. The colour turned out really nice. I might have to check out that oil-based stain. I'm not crazy about the results from the water based ones.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I totally agree, Paul. That 'Sharkskin' is a waste of money (on horizontal surfaces).


----------



## christinemeah (Jul 15, 2019)

Edusentials offer a mud kitchen for various size groups for happy outdoor play.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Welcome, Christine; are you a woodworker?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I checked it out. It's a Brit company...nice stuff, but not inexpensive either!
This puppy would be around $700US:
https://www.edusentials.co.uk/early...-play-kitchen-with-double-sink/prod_3726.html


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

My time well spent, apparently...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ya done good Dan!!!


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Looks like they're cooking sumpem up! Like Bill said, Ya done good.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks, Guys!
I'm really pleased that the kids are having a lot of fun with it (Their 'plating' skills are amazing...  )


----------

